# Donde encontrar este mecanismo de cierre automatico.



## galon (Oct 17, 2007)

Hola

Necesito encontrar donde puedo comprar este tipo de cerrojo con una uña, que libere un cierre al recibir un impulso electrico precedente de una central via sms.

El sistema esta montado lo unico que necesito es ese tipo de cerradura que no lo encuentro.

Podeis ayudarme?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

En aguna casa que vendan herrajes para puertas tal vez encuentres algo que te sirva, tipo 
cerradura de portero automatico
El de la foto en particular no tengo idea


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 18, 2007)

se parecen allos cierres eléctricos de maleteros de coches a lo mejor puedes encontrar algunos en los desguaces


----------

